# Help Identify E B & Co Ld Bottle



## jenn1976

Please help a newbie identify a bottle that was found at a local hotel that was torn down in Mount Forest, Ontario, Canada.

 The Bottom of the bottle has the following markings: "E B & Co Ld 498"

 The bottle looks to be "aqua glass" and is 28.5cm high, the neck is 9cm high and the base is 7cm wide. We believe it is an applied double collar with concentric rings around the mouth of the bottle. The bottle also has "mold seams" on either side.It has some seeds, both large and small.

 Any info would be greatly appreciated. Here is a picture.


----------



## cyberdigger

The size and shape of this one tells me it's a gin bottle, probably British, from around 1880-1910.. if the seam goes to the top of the lip, it is a bit more recent, but it looks like a tooled or applied lip.


----------



## capsoda

English Whisky and Cyber gave you the right date line. We dig an over abundance of those over in Pensacola, FL. Military town for 400+ years and they were very thursty folks.


----------



## Dansalata

CAPS, THAT BORN AGAIN AMERICAN VIDEO IS AWESOME, I AM ALSO A BORN AGAIN AMERICAN.... THANKS


----------



## deepbluedigger

E B & Co = Edgar Breffit & Co, glassmakers of Castleford and (until the early 1880s) Ferrybridge in Yorkshire, England. 

 Started in business some time before 1865. The Castleford works continued under ownership of Breffit until after the first world war. The factory continued production under different ownership until (I think) the 1980s.


----------



## capsoda

Your welcome Danny.

 Great info there Jerry. I'll be recording that info for future references.


----------



## jenn1976

Thanks for the great information on E. Breffit & Co.Ld. I have done some more research on the 2 bottle work factories. 
 I am wondering if anyone knows what the number "498" on the bottom of the bottle means? I am wondering if  the embossing on the bottom is from before or after his death in 1882.
 Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Kathi Groh

I have the same bottle, but it has a 9082 on the bottom, instead of 498.  I am trying to determine the year, and it's worth?  This is the only place online I could find this bottle!  Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## CanadianBottles

The number is just a mold number.  It meant something to the factory workers but it doesn't mean anything to anyone still alive.  The value is minimal, basically a "whatever you can convince someone to pay" sort of situation.  I would personally sell it in my $1 box, an antique store would probably charge $5.  These bottles are incredibly abundant across the former British Empire and not particularly collectible without a label unfortunately.


----------



## Kathi Groh

Thank you so much for answering my questions, I really appreciate it! I admire all of the experts knowledge on this forum!!   

Kathi


----------

